# No se leen DVD con multisesiones Nero

## natrix

Hola gentoonianos!!!

Hace unos días quise abrir unos DVD-R grabado en udf con NERO en más de una multisesión bajo Win7. El problema es que gentoo (KDE) no los monta, lo lee como DVD vacíos. Tampoco puedo montarlo desde la consola:

```

# mount -t udf /dev/sr0 /mnt/cdrom

mount: /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sr0,

       missing codepage or helper program, or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail or so

```

```

#dmesg | tail 

[ 1203.146639] UDF-fs: warning (device sr0): udf_load_vrs: No VRS found

[ 1203.146643] UDF-fs: warning (device sr0): udf_fill_super: No partition found (2)

[ 1219.654773] UDF-fs: warning (device sr0): udf_load_vrs: No VRS found

[ 1219.654776] UDF-fs: warning (device sr0): udf_fill_super: No partition found (2)

[ 1294.140543] UDF-fs: warning (device sr0): udf_load_vrs: No VRS found

[ 1294.140547] UDF-fs: warning (device sr0): udf_fill_super: No partition found (2)

[ 1299.144338] UDF-fs: warning (device sr0): udf_load_vrs: No VRS found

[ 1299.144341] UDF-fs: warning (device sr0): udf_fill_super: No partition found (2)

[ 1301.128569] UDF-fs: warning (device sr0): udf_load_vrs: No VRS found

[ 1301.128573] UDF-fs: warning (device sr0): udf_fill_super: No partition found (2)

```

Lo raro es que con otros DVD grabados de la misma manera no tuve problemas, creo que la única diferencia es que los que no andan tiene las mulsesiones finalizadas.

Tengo instalado udftools y dvd+rw-tools.

Como brasero uso K3b pero no logro ni siquiera hacer una imagen del DVD.

Alguien sabe cómo puedo leerlo?

Gracias!!!!!

----------

## quilosaq

Comprueba que tu nucleo tenga soporte para el sistema de archivos UDF (CONFIG_UDF_FS).

----------

## natrix

Hola quilosaq, gracias por tu tiempo.

Si, el núcleo tiene soporte UDF activado.

----------

